# ?Disable Aol from system start up?



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Every time I start or restart my computer My AOL automatically starts. I would like to know how to disable this function. I am on a H.P. system with Win 98 running AOL 7.0


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Select Start, Run, and enter: MSCONFIG

Click the Startup tab, and uncheck it.


----------



## ComputerFix (May 27, 2002)

You mean the systray Icon?

Option 1 above.

or

right click, chose close, it will ask if you want it to load the next time you power on, click no.

Also, check your startup folder on the start menu, I moved that "AOL Tray Icon" thing outa there.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thegreenseas:

Anything that is checked and enabled in the MSCONFIG startup tab will load and run in the background every time you fire up your computer. You need to uncheck and disable as many of them as you can. Your computer will run better and will have less startup/shutdown problems.

If you ever decide to get rid of AOL, I have the steps posted on my website.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------

